# Eclipse findet SDK nicht



## REC (29. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen, für die Ausbildung muss ich eine kleine App machen. Nun habe ich mal damit begonnen Eclipse  vorzubereiten. In Eclipse kann ich bereits eine neues Android Projektfenster aufmachen. Aber er fragt dann immer nach der SDK. Ich habe dann im Web die SDK runtergeladen, und entpackt. Dann habe ich den SDK Manager gestartet und die vorgeschlagenen 7 Packeges installiert. Also nur mal Android 4.03 nur um zu schauen ob es funktioniert. Es wird dann alles installiert, es steht am schluss "Done Loading Packages". Komischerweise, steht dann erneut alle Packeges zur Auswahl, es steht dann 2x das gleiche untereinander da?? Auch diese installiere ich dann erneut. 

Nachher wechsle ich ins Eclipse unter Window->Preferencs und gebe dort den Pfad an wo die SDK installiert wurde. Aber es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: Could not find C:\Users\xy...id-sdk-windows\tools\adb.exe ??

Auch nicht wenn ich den Pfad bis und mit dem Ordner 'tools' definiere, auch dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung welche sagt sie finde den Ordner nicht??

Ich weiss echt nicht weiter, denn alle Hilfen im Web machen eigentlich genau das was ich auch mache????:L


----------



## schlingel (29. Dez 2011)

Hat das Eclipse die nötigen Berechtigungen für den Ordner?

Welche Eclipse-Version verwendest du? Welches SDK - das neue? - hast du installiert? Welches ADT-Plugin hast du installiert? (das neue?)


----------



## REC (29. Dez 2011)

Wie sehe ich ob Eclipse die Berechtigung hat? 

Ja Eclipse aktualisiere ich vor zu. Man kann ja gleich das Update vom Eclipse Programm aus machen. 

SDK habe ich ja gestern runtergeladen, und von daher wird das das neuste sein.

Was ist ADT-Plugin und wo schaue ich das nach welche Version ich habe?


----------



## schlingel (29. Dez 2011)

Das ADT ist das Android Eclipse-Plugin. Also ganz normal über den About-Screen kannst du das prüfen.

Normalerweise installierst du das, das fragt dich nach dem SDK - kann es mittlerweile sogar selbstständig herunterladen - und richtet dir alles im Eclipse ein damit du sofort loslegen kannst.


----------



## REC (30. Dez 2011)

Also wenn ich über das About im Eclipse die Installationsdetail anschaue dann finde ich eben das Android Development Tool Version 0.9.9. Wenn ich es aktualisieren will kommt wieder eine Fehelrmeldung ???:L

Ich glaube langsam es ist besser ich deinstalliere nochmals alles und fange nochmals an?? Aber wie kriege ich das Plugin ADT aus dem Eclipse? Das SDK lösche ich einfach den entsprechenden Ordner, oder?


----------



## schlingel (30. Dez 2011)

Am einfachsten ist es vollkommen von vorne anzufangen. Plugins neigen dazu sich im Eclipse einzugraben. Also gleich auch ein neues Eclipse verwenden.


----------

